# CD Drive wont stop opening



## louise_240 (Jan 7, 2009)

I have a Toshiba laptop and the CD drive keeps opening. Ive tried putting CDs in, closing it and turning the laptop on and off but it keeps doing the same thing. I thought it might have been the Norton Anti Virus back up so i turned it off but it still wont stay closed if anyone could help id really appreciate it, thanks  x


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Please post in only one forum.

http://forums.techguy.org/hardware/787885-my-cd-drive-wont-stay.html

Closing duplicate.


----------

